# Biggest bass, 19inches and weed question



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I fished a private lake on Sunday and was casting out a scum frog and within my first 15min, got this nice 19inch largemouth, my biggest bass I've ever caught. The smaller bass is a 16in largemouth that hit the same bait. Also got a 11inch largemouth and 2 nice crappies (got the crappies on a plastic worm). I had on another big fish that got off the hook by digging into the weeds. Overall a great Sunday afternoon. 

I am wondering though, I'm not use to fishing such think weeds and I'm not sure what exactly to do when a bass digs into the weeds. Do you keep fighting it or give him slack to let him work his way out??


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You need to horse him fast to try to keep him from getting buried in the weeds. If he does bury up, it's best to keep solid pressure on the fish and go to him. If you try to force him out, you could either break off, or rip the hook out of his mouth.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Use braid....


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

FishermanMurph said:


> got this nice 19inch largemouth, my biggest bass I've ever caught.
> 
> I am wondering though, I'm not use to fishing such think weeds and I'm not sure what exactly to do when a bass digs into the weeds. Do you keep fighting it or give him slack to let him work his way out??


Congratulations on your personal best bass. A 19-incher is a nice big bass.

When fishing frogs in thick weeds. Or any other presentation where there is an opportunity of a big bass taking your lure into the weeds soon after being hooked. I recommend using a typical flippin' and pitchin' outfit. Something like a medium-heavy rod with a fast action. Or a heavy rod with a fast action. 40-pound Vicious braid is what I recommend for this also. When you get bit, you gotta get 'em to the boat pretty quick before they bury you in the weeds. 
In open water with sparse cover a bass angler rarely wants to see a bass break the surface, and puts his rod tip down low in order to keep the bass from surfacing and spitting his lure. But when fishin' in the thick weeds, the opposite should happen. And angler needs to keep his rod tip up high and try to ski the bass to the boat as fast as possible.

Good luck.

P.S. I hope this response doesn't bore you folks.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

What everyone else said about getting the fish up on top and skiing across the weeds is right on. Although I see you're fishing from a kayak, so being that low to the water, it isn't going to be as easy to do as it would if you could stand up. That's really going to make it tough if you can't get them to the top right away. As far as for if they bury up should you go after them or not. You should definitely go after them. The decision comes at deciding to try and keep them pinned tight to the cover, or give them a little slack. One good thing (if there is any) about getting them buried in the weeds is that if the weeds cover their head they'll stop fighting, and you can just go to them and pull them in weeds and all. If you have them hung up in a tree or lilly pads, I've found that it's better to give them a little slack while you go in after them. That way you don't have them pinned against something they can gain leverage on. Either way you need to go in and get them.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm going to check out some of that braid line at Gander. I did try skipping the fish but yea, that's not so easy from a kayak but with heavier line, I won't be that shy about horsing them in.


----------

